# Freshwater Live Plants Seattle



## slavon (Mar 14, 2011)

I have live plants for aquarium landscaping.Rottalas,Baby tears(Hemianthus Micranthemoides),Indian Fern (Ceratopteris cornuta),Sagittaria subulata f. pusilla and more ...Seattle:fish5:


----------

